# Battery Drain During Sleep



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay, so I've already done a search for sleep vs shutdown. I read the thread and it said there should be no battery drain when putting the K2 to sleep and that it's better to put it to sleep instead of shutting it down.
I've always shut mine down but decided to start putting it to sleep.

Two nights ago I did. Abella (my K2) already had a little bit of battery used. I put it to sleep, went to bed, and when I went to check it the next day, the battery was almost completely dead. I thought it might be because my Noreve cover was pushing against a button accidentally since it's so snug. So I recharged all day and decided to try it again.

So last night I unplugged it from the charger and started reading. I only read for an hour or two and noticed the battery was slightly drained afterward. Around 2am I stopped reading and put it to sleep. This time I left my Noreve cover open and made sure nothing was touching any of the buttons.
Around noon today I decided to check Abella. There is already a significant loss of battery. It's probably half gone now. No one else uses Abella in the house. What is going on?

Also, my WN is not on.

I've only had Abella since late April 2009. When I was in Korea with it, it took forever before I had to recharge. In fact, the whole five weeks I was there, I only had to recharge it twice, and I did a lot of reading (much more than I'm doing currently).

Is this a battery problem? A K2 problem?
I put in the SS hack. Did that do something? I put in a lot of pictures (20 - 30).

Is this something I need to call CS for?

TIA!

ETA: Oops. I just read the DX battery drain thread. Should my thread move there? Sorry! I was so stressed I went straight for starting a new one instead of seeing if someone else was having the same problem. Please merge the thread if you feel it's appropriate.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you leave WN on?  'Cause it's still on when it's sleeping. . .and it will periodically check for signal.  And if it can't find one it'll keep checking and you'll find the battery goes really fast.  I had this problem with my K1 while I was working.  My office was in the Pentagon and there's no signal in there.  If I didn't remember to turn WN off, it'd be at least half down when I got off work at the end of the day.  In Korea you probably just left WN off all the time since there's no signal anyway, but you may have turned it on and sort of forgotten that it's there. . . .


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you leave WN on? 'Cause it's still on when it's sleeping. . .and it will periodically check for signal. And if it can't find one it'll keep checking and you'll find the battery goes really fast. I had this problem with my K1 while I was working. My office was in the Pentagon and there's no signal in there. If I didn't remember to turn WN off, it'd be at least half down when I got off work at the end of the day. In Korea you probably just left WN off all the time since there's no signal anyway, but you may have turned it on and sort of forgotten that it's there. . . .


The WN is off. I always turn it off since I currently don't have subscriptions. The only time I turn it on is if I just bought a new book off Amazon and want it downloaded to Abella.
Also, I forgot to add, I don't think it's an indexing problem unless the indexing lasts for days. The last book I got was just a sample on Tuesday and I promptly deleted it.

ETA: While I have plugged it into my computer to charge before, lately I've been using the wall because it's faster.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

As always, I would suggest resetting the Kindle when it starts acting oddly.... A reset will fix a lot of strange problems.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I just did a hard reset. I'm putting it back to sleep to see if that did it. I'll post the result.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay, so I did a reset and then put it to sleep for the night, and the battery doesn't appear to have drained!
Pidgeon, thank you so much! I'm glad to know Abella didn't have a more serious issue.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So happy that worked. I'll remember it. I alway put my to sleep, but haven't noticed any problems.


----------

